# Portable Ice Maker for Outdoor picnic



## Composs (Nov 12, 2017)

We are considering a small portable ice maker. It not only looks smart but also gives quick ice for cocktails and mock tails.
At any pool party or outhouse ice maker can be very useful. Looking portable machine anywhere out for picnic as it requires a small setup and is easy to use. Seems I am always running out ice, right in the middle of cocktail hour.

Does anyone have any input?

Best brand?

Longevity?

Are they worth the effort haul around?


Thanks,


----------

